# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Cause for concern - Asbestos AND Lead Paint?

## Akg8983

Hi Guys,
We are about 2 weeks from settling on an old (70yo+) QLD'er. Very typical, has had extensions along its life.
But we were looking through it the other day to show family and we think it has asbestos and lead paints.
Neither were on the building report but that isnt a standard thing they look for.
The asbestos isnt terribly extensive mainly the added rooms which include a kitchen, bath, toilet and enclosed balcony's.
My concern is more about the paint. There are areas both internal and externally that are flaking and peeling.
And I would assume given its age there would be extensive lead paint areas. 
Would you guys bail on this house? I would be willing to copy the fee on the breaking of the contract if this was too much effort. Take into account I will largely be renovating myself with the assistance of tradie friends and family. 
Help and advice would be EXCELLENT! 
Thanks Newbie.

----------


## intertd6

In NSW we have a cooling off period, the amount it could cost you could pay for the professional removal of these materials.
regards inter

----------


## goldie1

It depends on what you have paid for the house compared to the amount you have budgeted for renovations. 
Asbestos and lead  paint are fairly common in older houses as are ways of dealing with them. Only you can answer 
the question as it really boils down to how deep your pockets are

----------


## johnc

Not a big deal any house built before 1970 will probably have lead paint lurking under whatever layers came later. Lead is a worry, however providing proper precautions are taken while sanding and preparing it should not be a deal breaker at all. We should all minimise dust intake anyway all dust is dangerous although lead is certainly not something to be injested in any form because of its effects.

----------

